

Americans are suckers who have themselves to blame for crappy broadband - chmaynard
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/12/what-france-has-taught-me-americans-are-suckers-who-have-themselves-to-blame-for-crappy-broadband/

======
charnk
American free market baby. No regulations and allowing the market to determine
the price. The market is an oligopoly btw so prices are driven up just like
oil is. We are the only economic power that is not a type of social democracy,
meaning private companies provide all services, including health care, energy,
education and a myriad of other industries that would produce more at a lower
ccost if the government took it over. But here in America we are led to
believe competition in all markets is the great equalizer. People that say
this dont include vertical and horizontal price fixing, legal monopolies and
other waste economic practices. Will we ever learn? Prolly not. Democrat are
pro-business as much as the GOP and the American electorate is just plain
dumb. Easily fooled by ads or FUD to distrust any kind of populist movement as
movement into Sharia law. Pissed off at Corporations America? Too bad you
voted the jerks in that made America into an Oligarchy which means a small
group of people have control of the country. Those peole are the wealthy. but
year in and year out you vote to give tax breaks to these "job creators"
because you fear you might lose your job. So suck up that American democracy
people, you paid for it.

